# Bullet Proof T-Shirt



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike, you need to sell these with the TSG logo on it.

http://www.ecouterre.com/15824/scientists-discover-how-to-turn-ordinary-t-shirts-into-body-armor/



> Unlike the brittle boron carbide currently in use, the synthesized fibers (nanowires) are super-elastic. Yet they maintain the same strength and stiffness of their predecessors. They are not only lightweight but also flexible, Li says. We should be able to fabricate much tougher body armors using this new technique. It could even be used to produce lightweight, fuel-efficient cars and aircrafts.


.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

This could make guns obsolete but for now i don't think so ,this is not the first time


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That is some amazing technology! I suspect some police officers will be very glad to have that instead of their current vest!


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

TechGuy said:


> That is some amazing technology! I suspect some police officers will be very glad to have that instead of their current vest!


lol ,cops will start begging for their vest back after using these super shirts. The bullet will just take the shirt with it as it impales the body.

''On the bright side'' It would make it much easier to take bullets out tho ,all you would have to do is pull the shirt and out comes the bullet.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I am sure they will not actually make the T-shirts, rather use the material in conventional vests.

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope they can find some feasible manufacturing method for this ,that seems to be the biggest problem with these super cool inventions that i keep hearing about. Like the guy trying to create a synthetic spider web like material that ridiculously strong ,he can make it in extremely small amounts but has not found a practical method. I don't think anyone who has claimed these type of inventions has gone very far with it ,the only successful one i know of is the Kevlar woman.


----------

